# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Opname PMU

## joshuatree

Hoi...heeft er iemand ervaring met een opname op de PMU??
Ik sta op het punt om opgenomen te worden en wil graag wat info
Groetjes Josh

----------


## dotito

Helaas Josh,kan ik je hier niet bij helpen,in Nederland is dat anders denk ik dan in Belgie.Hier bij ons weet ik een beetje hoe dat in zijn werk gaat.Ja jong,als echt nodig is is het misschien beter he!!'t is nooit leuk om opgenomen te worden maar als het niet anders kan.
Jammer dat Sietske,er nu niet is want die zou u wel kunnen helpen.Is het dan zo erg?Hoop voor u dat je snel weer de oude mag worden,en dat je snel weer genezen bent.

Dikke omhelzing :Embarrassment: ,en een warme groet uit Belgie,en heel veel sterkte!!!

Veel liefs Do

----------


## Luuss0404

Heej Josh,

Ik heb er zelf geen ervaring mee en vond voornamelijk informatie over waarom iemand kan worden opgenomen en hoe de behandelingen eruit kunnen zien...
Misschien kan je Sietske een PM met vragen sturen, ze is nu weer terug en ze wil je vast antwoorden geven  :Smile: 
http://www.medicity.nl/forumdisplay.php?f=77 hier staan wel ervaringen over intramurale voorzieningen in Nederland dus misschien dat je daar nog iets aan hebt?
Ik wens je heel veel sterkte en ik hoop dat ondanks dat je er tegen op ziet het je toch kan helpen om beter te worden!

Liefs en dikke knuffel Luuss

----------

